# Trad Trenchcoat



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

What is more trad, the classic Burberry double-breasted trenchcoat, or the sleeker (plainer) single-breasted models with the concealed buttons and without all the decoration?

JD


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

I would say the classic DB Burberry type, whether Burberry or Brooks, etc.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I wear option #2.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's a couple of photos to help the discussion.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm a fly-fronted boy. For what it's worth.

David


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

More trad seems to be the Burberry DB type. That's what I prefer, and own.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

BBDB

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Well... the double-breasted is the original version, as developed in the trenches in France. There can't be anything more trad, IMHO.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Something about the SB screams Trad. IMO much more than DB. DBs are worn by many who don't have a Trad bone in their body. Remember with Trad...Less is More.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Aren't the single-breasted models without straps on the shoulders and belts simply raincoats, not trench coats?


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

I have both and favor the single.

Something about the double lends the impression of costume, to my mind anyway.


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

Ditto. Got both but prefer the SB.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Prefer the SB model. Classic, simple, minimal, trad. For what it's worth, I note that most of the guys with whom I rode the commuter train into Manhattan wore the SB model. 

The DB (esp. Burberry!) screams tourist.


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm in the market for a SB trench. My previous one, of unknown provenance, has finally disintegrated. Any suggestions on brand?


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

JPress is a good deal. Aquascutum is even better. Had a cheap one (w/o liner) lasted years.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> I'm in the market for a SB trench. My previous one, of unknown provenance, has finally disintegrated. Any suggestions on brand?


Well the obvious brands, Burberry, Aquascutum -- maybe an older Brooks model that was made in England. Maybe an old London Fog. I've poked around Ebay and I'm always surprised how little some of the used Aquascutums go for.

As for DB: even though I mentioned last post that it's a bit costume-ish to my mind, it still is a great coat, huh? Classic design, Bogart and whatnot. Can't get away from it. Think it looks great -- just maybe a bit too much for my tastes. Still like it though.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree about the costume:

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Rich: something tells me that it's easier to pull of the DB trench in a European city than it is an American one (save a few walking cities with inclement weather -- e.g. DC, NYC, Boston, Chicago, etc..).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> ...I've poked around Ebay and I'm always surprised how little some of the used Aquascutums go for...


That's probably because of the brand obsession that Burberry suffered under in the late 90s. Most of the punters carrying and wearing stuff with the Burberry house check would ask "Who is that Aquascutum fellow?" Er...

DocD


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> Rich: something tells me that it's easier to pull of the DB trench in a European city than it is an American one (save a few walking cities with inclement weather -- e.g. DC, NYC, Boston, Chicago, etc..).


Could be. Personally I think the DB trench coat only looks right when wet and windswept under a grey sky and scudding clouds, when it can look fantastic. You also really have to be tall and slim. I tend to think that its costume aspect means it suits women better than men, or at least a certain type of woman.


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

I like both. 
DB Burberry wins by a hair. A bit common I know, but still an all-time classic IMO.


----------



## williamkazak (May 24, 2005)

I would say the DB model because it was the original cut.
The buttonless front looks more like a Christian Dior adaptation for fitting James Bond;streamlined and contemporary.

William Kazak


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I wear my grandfather's SB Burberry ("Burberry's"). No epaulets on the shoulders or belt. Nice and warm and gets the job done. Only odd thing about it is it does not have the plaid inside lining...it's flat brown instead and has "Burberry Burella Showerproof Lining" whatever that is.

Anyway, if I were in the market for a new one the nearest one I've seen is in the Press catalog.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> Aren't the single-breasted models without straps on the shoulders and belts simply raincoats, not trench coats?


This is what I thought too, that I wear a raincoat, not a trench.


----------



## 80FJ40 (Sep 26, 2005)

Generally the "which is more" posts invite sententious priggishness better avoided, but if one considers the metro north to rye or the paoli local to be adequate test populations then the fly front sb easily wins the biscuit.

80FJ40


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a Brooks and Burberry DB but hate to deal with the stupid belts. I wear a SB BB.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow. Old thread. The classic Burberry trench coat has been discontinued.

I have a single-breasted reversible tweed/khaki rain coat from J. Press (eBay'd) similar to this one, except with a dark gray herringbone.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Topsider said:


> The classic Burberry trench coat has been discontinued.


The classic Trench 21 is gone, but it's been gone for a decade or more. They still offer a heavy, 100% cotton made in the UK model with foot tabs, although one would have to ignore the house check under the collar. I've handled one of these in person and they're impressive. Too expensive, though.

https://us.burberry.com/store/mensw...d-36548881-long-cotton-gabardine-trench-coat/


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Wow. Old thread. The classic Burberry trench coat has been discontinued.
> 
> I have a single-breasted reversible tweed/khaki rain coat from J. Press (eBay'd) similar to this one, except with a dark gray herringbone.


Topsider, in the movie _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_, the protagonist, George Smiley, is seen in a reversible. As pointed out in another thread, TTSS is a tour de force of traditional clothing. I am patiently waiting for the next J. Press sale to purchase one of them. How is yours functioning for you?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Billax said:


> I am patiently waiting for the next J. Press sale to purchase one of them. How is yours functioning for you?


Just great. I was fortunate to find mine on eBay, in like-new condition, for a fraction of the retail price.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

I thrifted a Brooks DB trench a couple years ago that I've yet to wear because the buckle is missing from the belt -- I know it's supposed to be worn tied anyway, but it doesn't look right without the buckle. Has anyone dealt with Brooks to get a replacement? It's an old coat but still looks like something from their current line. 

Also, how is a trench coat supposed to fit? I wear a 38R and my trench is a 42R. It fits perfectly around the shoulders and arms, especially over a jacket, but there's a lot of material around the back. How much of that is just the nature of the coat vs. the coat being the wrong size?


----------

